# Gilles Arsene



## JDenz (Nov 27, 2002)

Ya Lee this fight was bad.  I was sitting there just waiting to go home it was so bad a terriable finish to the night.  Sak was obviously hurt bad.  He could barley move his knee he looked fat and like he should be in the hospitial or laying on a bed somewhere recovering.  His eye socket was still not even 80 percent healed and he still had 4 weeks till he was orginally schuduled to come back to training and he handled Gilles with no problem at all.  The guys whole plan was to coverup and make it the whole time with Sak.  Like Lee said Sak was primed for an upset and nothing.  On a side note he does fight USJJF style fighting lol.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 14, 2002)

I hadn't even heard of Gilles Arsene!


----------



## JDenz (Dec 15, 2002)

It was his first pro MMA fight.  He has done the Mundails and a few other Bjj tournaments, I read somewhere that he also did JJ tournaments similar to the USJJF and he had 8 MMA fights, but they were amateur fights.


----------

